# Sudden extreme fear/nervousness (of everything)



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the long post in advance, were hoping to get some suggestions.

Kingsley was born April 5, 2016 and got neutered in April this year right before his birthday. He was the most fun, fearless and confident dog I've ever seen. People would stop us on the street and tell us what a happy dog he is (and which breeder we used), he loved every person and dog and ran up to everyone. We did socialize him, and also did puppy kindergarten with him. After he got neutered the problems started, a playful dog made a sudden movement (not towards him) on our walk and Kingsley jumped back. The next time he saw a dog he acted absolutely terrified (no matter the size, even our neighbors 2lbs puppy scared him). We countered with desensitisation and treated him every time we encountered a dog. Which worked great for the first week, he still loved every person he encountered and acted his normal self at home. Then 2 weeks later, he suddenly became scared of people. He was fine on our morning walk and on the evening walk he was in pure panic every time he saw a dog or person. We talked to a trainer who liked our approach, and said to continue doing what we're doing. Since the beginning of last week, he is completely terrified just being outside (empty street, no cars, no people), he is so scared he won't take treats (I tried everything from freshly cooked bacon to medium rare steak). His tail is down and he is in absolute panic mode, he was still acting his complete normal self at home. His trainer suggested a vet appointment to check everything again and test for hypothyroidism (were getting the results tomorrow) and enrolling him in advanced obedience to resocialize him (she put us in a very small class were we're not close to other people). Kingsley has been scared even at home for the past 3 days, he jumps even at my phone vibrating and just has his tail down and tries to be on our lap at all times. He also brought me on Saturday still his toy 50 times to play fetch, now he is scared of that too. Nothing has changed at home, and his personality has changed since mid April (and extremely in the last month). He had no bad or scary encounters with anything. The vet is puzzled, they said they have never seen such a scared and nervous dog, and the checkup looked fine (blood work comes in tomorrow), on Saturday is the first advanced obedience class, the trainer will decide at the end of the class if we can make it (he is so panicky he won't take treats). I've been reading for the past months every dog fear and anxiety book I can get my hands on. Our trainer suggested it could be an extreme case of a second fear stage. Our breeder said she never had anything like that happen in any of her dogs.

Anyone had a similar experience and has overcome it?


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh so sorry your poor Kingsley is going through such a terrible time. While I know you don't wish for health issues, it would probably be easier to correct if it is hypothyroidism. Best of luck in getting to the bottom of this.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't have any suggestions as it seems like you're doing a lot already. Hopefully someone else will have some insight for you. I just wanted to say I'm sorry and that I hope things turn around. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Your poor little boy! Your story really scares me...has the vet said anything about a reaction to being neutered at a year old? He sounded just like my Bowie, loving everything and everyone. He will turn 1 on 7/14 and I've been waiting to neuter him, on advice from the forum. It seems as if everything was ok until the surgery...could something have gone wrong at the vet? Maybe he wasn't completely put under, if they even do that?? Bowie is my first male. I'm so, so sorry, hoping he bounces back soon!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I hope your charming little boy snaps back with all my heart.:|


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you might need to speak with a vet behaviorist. These folks are scarce and expensive . I would want to first speak to another trainer to get another opinion on this, If you would like help finding someone ,email me privately.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for the input, everyone! The vet results did just come back and didn't find anything. I also think the fact that it happened after he got neutered was just random, it might have more to do with his age. I'm hoping to build his confidence at home again and slowly working with him on going back outside. It looks like we got a long road ahead, but we got the number of two behaviorists we will call up.

I'll keep everyone posted!


----------

